# My Haunted House!



## Blood (Oct 5, 2008)

I live in an old home, perhaps not so old but European standards but certainly old for around here, a 100+ years; and there have been wee bit of unexplained happenings going on in my old house over the years, but nothing that quite compares to the story my brother told me about his haunted home…where he no longer lives. So I’ll go with that. 

The house he and his wife were renting had originally been a train depot before there were other houses in the neighborhood, and after that it was bar before eventually being converted in home. The layout was differnt but typical for way back when; no halls or open floor plan, just rooms connecting to one another. Shut the doors and each room could be heated separately. A large room at the front of the house connected to bed bedroom that led to another and another. Three in a row down one side, the kitchen on the other side, also off the main living area, and then two more rooms behind it with the bathroom in the middle. Now square it up to get the general picture. 

So one night my brother was sitting on a sofa – in first room behind the kitchen – talking to our mom on the phone, and, he could see his dog lying on the floor in the living room – which would be on the other side of the kitchen. The dog stands up and starts walking toward my bother. Bear in mind this was your typical young, playful, clumsy, wag the whole hind end, jumping around and knocking things over kind of mutt, however, my bother noticed something a little peculiar about him right away. The dog appeared to be in some trance, sleep walking in a sense and didn’t respond to his name as my bother called out to him. He, the dog, walked past him and headed straight for a closet. The closet door opened up, the dog walked in, the door slammed shut and dog went ballistic. My bother told my mom to hold on, dropped the phone, jumped up, grabbed the door threw it open, the dog ran out and my bother said he felt a rush of cold air come out of the closet.

It was mid winter and fairly cold out, and though the house was heated, it not uncommon to find pockets of cold air in these older homes, but he described it as ‘freezer cold’ – as when you open the door to a freezer. I know he said he got chills and not from the cold either, but from the unpleasant evil vibe he felt at that moment. He also got brave, cursed the closet and slammed the door. 

That same dog latter vanished mysteriously from the property. My brother theorizes that something was after his dog and would often lure it into places to trap it; and that the mutt would disappear for a time then suddenly show up. They once found him under the house after he had been missing for three day and thinks that’s where he may have eventually came to rest. Or maybe he just ran off… 

Now, imagine waking up at night to the sensation of something tugging at your covers, or to find them completely thrown off. That was another problem he and his wife had. And to think he wanted to buy the place. What a nut! I didn’t even like to go over there.


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 5, 2008)

My mom saw a guy in a suit with a briefcase in his hand standing over my crib...then he vanished. And that is the same house she found the chest in the attic with a note saying "I will be gone for three days. There is enough food in this chest for three. Do not come down."

Creepy.


----------



## Farror (Oct 6, 2008)

I recently moved in to an apartment in Montreal, I'm not entirely sure how old it is.

When I moved in, I noticed that around the door handle, there were a series of lines in a strange sort of pattern. It looked like there were six or seven dots around the handle, and somebody had connected all of them together with a black marker or something.

Anyways, too or three days after I moved in, I started having nightmares. Not at night mind you, This always happened in the morning. I'd dream that I (or somebody, not necessarily me) was in a house with those markings around the door handle. Nothing would be wrong, I'd just feel vaguely uneasy. Then I'd suddenly feel intense fear and anxiety, and I'd be in my apartment, and jumping out the window (third story) to get the heck out of there.

At that point, I'd wake up, it'd be light outside, but I'd still be feeling very unsafe, and I always felt the urge to get up and make sure all my doors were locked. This happened every night/morning for about a week, and then I scrubbed off the marks on the door, and I haven't had them since.


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 6, 2008)

Put them back. And see what happens.


----------



## Envy's Ultimate Fan (Oct 6, 2008)

KangTheMad said:


> My mom saw a guy in a suit with a briefcase in his hand standing over my crib...then he vanished. And that is the same house she found the chest in the attic with a note saying "I will be gone for three days. There is enough food in this chest for three. Do not come down."
> 
> Creepy.


 

That's pretty cool, I wish I could experiance something like that for myself :smile:


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 6, 2008)

The guy or being locked in the attic?


----------



## Envy's Ultimate Fan (Oct 6, 2008)

KangTheMad said:


> The guy or being locked in the attic?


 

Oh, I thought they went with the same thing; you were locked in the attic 0_o


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 6, 2008)

No...My mom found the note in an old chest in the attic when she was cleaning it out.

If you would like to experience getting locked in the attic for three days be my guest.


----------



## seigfried007 (Oct 6, 2008)

Harry G had a thread like this awhile back if you want more scary stories. I wrote a few good ones about our house in Monterey, a dead kitten, and curtains that would move without a breeze.


----------



## terrib (Oct 6, 2008)

oooohhhh....I love scary stories....some one tell another one....


----------



## seigfried007 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I just pulled a great feat of thread necromancy in Debate, Terrib


----------



## terrib (Oct 6, 2008)

English please?


----------



## SacredCircle (Oct 6, 2008)

When my family first moved back to Ohio from California, we left with what we could fit in a Toyota Camery and drove for 4 days. We slept in sleeping bags and sat on the floor using boxes for tables. My dad was going to be bringing the bulk of our things once our place in California sold. 

 For four weeks we lived like this in an old empty house. Of course this house had a wicked scary basement. How could it not, right? The previous owners had _tried_ to make it into a family room, with a kitchen and bathroom. There were two rooms past this little living area which had not been touched, and two rooms on the other side that facilitated the laundry room and a shop area.

 Attached to the untouched rooms was a bomb shelter. A three foot high door made of old wood slates held a foggy window in the center. I never did go inside the tiny underground room. However, I frequently had nightmares of people being stuck and begging for my help.  

 My first nightmare took place in my soon to be bedroom. I had laid down in hopes to avoid my mom. I sprawled out on the wood floor and pretended to be asleep as I felt her footsteps approach my room. I heard my door open, and felt her walk past me and into my closet. I continued to "sleep" hoping she would just go away. Before I knew it I was waking up recalling my dream of these dangerously thin people clawing at the window in the bomb shelter.

 When I later asked my mom what she had been doing in my closet, she responded with telling me she hadn't been home for hours. She had gone to pick my sister up from work.


----------



## seigfried007 (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrib-- In other words, I found that thread Harry G started about ghosts in which a bunch of people posted scary stories and bumped it into visibility for you. 

http://www.writingforums.com/debate/98573-do-you-believe-ghosts.html


----------



## terrib (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks seig, was that so hard? lol... I'll check it out...


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 6, 2008)

I grew up in a haunted house.  Nothing serious, just odd sounds and occurrences.  Things that couldn't be explained, but everyone in the family experienced at least once.
One thing was the basement light.  The switch was on a post, and you could hear a distinct click when it was turned on or off.  It had a habit of turning on or off when nobody was down there.  Quite irritating.


----------



## SacredCircle (Oct 6, 2008)

Blood said:


> That same dog latter vanished mysteriously from the property. My brother theorizes that something was after his dog and would often lure it into places to trap it; and that the mutt would disappear for a time then suddenly show up. They once found him under the house after he had been missing for three day and thinks that’s where he may have eventually came to rest. Or maybe he just ran off…



Have you ever seen Paranormal State? It's a reality show on A&E. It's a bunch of college kids that investigate haunted areas. 

The did one last season about a house somewhere down south. The new owner's dog refused to go in the house. So these kids hunt down the 3 previous owners and come to find out that all three of these owners had lost their dogs in bizarre accidents. Later they found dog bones buried in the woman's back yard. I don't know if there was anything truly paranormal about, but it was creepy as hell.


----------



## Cipher2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I lived in a reportedly haunted house when I was a kid.  The people who reported it to be haunted genuinely believed it to be.  It would make a good story.  I'd do it though as a true story and keep to the reports and not embelish anything.  That makes it _more_ creepy.  The story as reported is bad enough without making anything up myself.


----------



## Blood (Oct 7, 2008)

SacredCircle said:


> Have you ever seen Paranormal State? It's a reality show on A&E. It's a bunch of college kids that investigate haunted areas.
> 
> The did one last season about a house somewhere down south. The new owner's dog refused to go in the house. So these kids hunt down the 3 previous owners and come to find out that all three of these owners had lost their dogs in bizarre accidents. Later they found dog bones buried in the woman's back yard. I don't know if there was anything truly paranormal about, but it was creepy as hell.


Yes I've seen Paranormal State. Kind of interesting but they always bring in a Priest at the end to bless the property and do the 'Devil-be-gone' bit. That's just to hoaky for me.


----------



## Blood (Oct 8, 2008)

Sacred, your story about that house in Ohio is creepy as hell. Not sure which is more, something entering your room or that dream? Probably the dream if there's something to it. 

I had a similar experience with what thought was my wife entering the house. I was busy dropping a load in the back bathroom, grunting and groaning and everything, when I heard the front door open, close and someone walk through the house. The foot falls ended in the kitchen. I called out, but no one answered. I remember thinking there might be an intruder, which did make me feel a little uneasy, so I quickly wrapped up my business. 

A few moments later, I glanced out the dinning room window to see if the wife's car was there, which it was not. Then I conducted a quick but thorough room by room investigation, closets, under the bed, everywhere but still nothing. 

Funny thing about that sort of stuff, I never bother to reason why or what. I just shrug it off. But if I ever saw something I know I would definitely freak.


----------



## SacredCircle (Oct 8, 2008)

Blood said:


> Yes I've seen Paranormal State. Kind of interesting but they always bring in a Priest at the end to bless the property and do the 'Devil-be-gone' bit. That's just to hoaky for me.


I think most of the show is pretty hoaky...but I still watch it whenever I remember it is on =) How about Ghost Hunters?


----------



## SacredCircle (Oct 8, 2008)

Blood said:


> Funny thing about that sort of stuff, I never bother to reason why or what. I just shrug it off. But if I ever saw something I know I would definitely freak.


 
I didn't either. I don't think I really wanted to know!

The dreams got worse the longer I was there. It would be the same dream but they felt more real. But that may have been my imagination running away with me.

One of the scarier stories that my friend's had was about a year later. A few of my friends were over and we were hanging out in the basement because it was cooler down there and we didn't have AC. Eventually we all went up stairs but one of my friends insisted in staying down there. I shrugged it off. A few days later he told me he felt compelled to look in the tiny room. I had never told him about my dreams, just that I hated my basement. He said when he went to go up the stairs he could of swore he say a mist covering the ground but didn't want to stay long enough to find out what it was. This guy had the hardcore act down, so when he refused to go in basement any more, you can imagine how I felt!


----------



## Blood (Oct 8, 2008)

SacredCircle said:


> I think most of the show is pretty hoaky...but I still watch it whenever I remember it is on =) How about Ghost Hunters?


That one I watch all the time.  The only thing I don't understand is why they always cut the lights.  I guess since people tend to be afraid of the dark, then ghosts are supposed to be afraid of the light?


----------



## SacredCircle (Oct 8, 2008)

Me too. Wednesday is my one TV night =) I don't understand that or why the camera guys focus on the guys even once they hear a noise. Regardless I love it!


----------



## Blood (Oct 9, 2008)

Another true story about my haunted house....

About three years ago I come home from work, spend time with the family, spend time with the wife and then after everyone had gone to sleep, I sit in front of my roll top computer desk was in our living room and try to get a couple of hours in on the script I was writing. Often it would be midnight before I got started. By then I was so tired I found it hard to be productivce as I was often fighting sleep. If I stared to long at the screen that's what would happen, I begin nodding off. Then I feel something nudge my shoulder, just a little bit, but enough to wake me up; and of course there was no body there. 

This started to happening shortly after my favorite uncle passed. He was always interested in my work and what I was doing so I thought perhaps there maybe was a connection. Naw, couldnt be! But this was something that did occur often, everynight that I sat down to write, same thing, and not just once but two or three times. I was so used to it I'd just say "Thanks buddy!" And get back to work until the next time.

Edit: Too bad that 'what-ever-it was' didn't inspire me instead as I recall having a serious case of writers block. I think I would allow myself to be possessed for a time if some entity would pass a story through me about 'the beyond'.


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 9, 2008)

A former sister-in-law used to live in a very old farmhouse.  She was vacuuming the floor one day and somebody patted her on the ass.  She jumped a foot, she said, because she knew no one was home but her.  She also used to hear feet shuffling, like when you wear houseshoes, at night.  She'd get up to see if one of the kids was up, but they were always sound asleep.


----------



## Blood (Oct 10, 2008)

"patted her on the Ass" Sounds like a derty old farmer must have kicked the bucket out that way!


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 10, 2008)

Call these guys:


----------



## Blood (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, a pic of Ghost Busters.  Never saw that coming!


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 10, 2008)

I am shocked they havent made it here yet before me.


----------



## Blood (Oct 18, 2010)

The Ghost in my house seems to have calmed down lately, I guess I going to have to move to another 100+ year old home.


----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2010)

Resurrecting an old thread just in time for Halloween? 

We live in a 100+ year old house. I have some interesting pictures but since most of them are around the fireplace I figure that it's probably just a draft kicking up dust.


----------



## Blood (Oct 18, 2010)

Kat said:


> Resurrecting an old thread just in time for Halloween?
> 
> We live in a 100+ year old house. I have some interesting pictures but since most of them are around the fireplace I figure that it's probably just a draft kicking up dust.


Yup!  I especially like the word "resurrecting", one of my favorite concepts. Halloween, the one night in the year when I can just be myself.  

Would there by chance be some faint image of me in that dust, gold tooth, feather and all?


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe?


----------



## Mugician (Nov 9, 2010)

Day of the Dead two years ago I was hanging out with three other friends in Gold Hill at the cemetery. There was a layer of half melted snow that had refrozen on the ground. Clear sky, frigid night, near full moon.

When we entered the cemetery we all split off on our own. I walked up the hill where the graves are older and sparsely placed. As bright as it was (you can drive by this light) I couldn't see my friends - as bright as it was, it was still dark enough to get the sense that things around me were moving slightly. Of course they weren't, it just spooked me out. I kept seeing tombstones in the shadows sort of leaning over. It's so damn easy to spook yourself out.

After a while of feeling a bit like being chased standing still, I started to walk again. Very slowly and very quietly at first, a sound started ringing throughout the graveyard.

Now, describing this is tough. Think hard: think of a bell tone. Lots of overtones, yeah? Think of that bell tone from a mile away down a street that’s covered in a foot of dust and lined with crumbling buildings. Sort of grainy, right? Now think of that grainy bell tone being put through a looper (a device that can take a signal input, cut it into a segment and loop it endlessly, only there is a half-life, so the audio sample sort of decays over a long time). Now, the loop nearly seamless (but not quite), giving the impression that it's a sort of grinding sound. Sort of like if a great hunk of granite made love to a massive, aged bronze bell and their offspring and was born as a comet in space that struck a star that happened to go supernova minutes later, and the radio frequencies emanating from the supernova remnants traveled a thousand light-years to a distant observing planet and were recorded, and then the recording were played through a gramophone off two-hundred year-old tombstones in a creepy, frosted over graveyard.

If you're still with me, you should know that the sound kept on for quite a while. It was quite beautiful, albeit a touch creepy. Eldritch would be the right word. It wavered in pitch and volume, but only very subtly. We left the graveyard maybe thirty minutes later, the consensus being that we were all a bit creeped out by our own individual experiences. The sound might not have ever stopped, but as with all things that are very subtle like that, they tend to drift in and out of your attention until all of a sudden you realize it's gone.

I've got plenty more creepy stuff to write about, but that one is probably my favorite. When I get my hands on a giant bell and some granite, figure out how to force them to copulate, and then fire the resulting object into space, and write a note in a time capsule dated for the year K-8754i, when the star that the comet strikes goes supernova that it please be recorded and delivered to you lovely WFers who in some alternate universe are still another sixty-eight thousand years down the road.

Until then, cheers!


----------

